# 04 prairie 700 snorkel question



## Copper head (Dec 22, 2021)

Aloha gentlemen, new to group. I’ve been building this machine and have learned so much in doing it. Only problem I’m having is airbox snorkel !! I cannot find no one to rejet my carbs. My snorkel: 90 out box, to the side and out on side of and below handles. It’s running rich. I need to re do it were I don’t have to re jet. So, question ?? Re locate rad cap, run straight out and up ?? Add a second snorkel out the side ?? What do you guys suggest ??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm surprised a 700 has a problem with a 2" snorkel. The 750 only does above 5800 but..everyone that didn't use a 3" rubber 90 to tie into the air box had way more issues. You might try that...use a 3" 90 at the airbox connection. The 750 owners fixed all their issues by going with 3" stuff all the way. Really 2.5 intercooler or turbo pipe would have been just fine for them.


----------



## Copper head (Dec 22, 2021)

Update, i noticed fuel in air box, coming from front carb , pulled front carb apart, pulled jets, cleaned them. Then I noticed my choke in front of carb not closing all the way. Over loading gas. Spring and o ring no good. Damm thing runs beautiful now…


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good.


----------

